# Will I get an other miracel baby?



## LAURA H (May 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Wonder if anyone can help or advise. I was told I couldn't have a baby due to my tubes been blocked with endometriosis. However to my surprise I got pregnant naturally 4 months after I had a Lap. I have  an 11 month old boy called Tom. The thing is we want an other baby before it's too late. I have started getting bad pains in my stomach again just before my period and my periods have started been more erratic again sometimes 28 days apart sometime 33. I have been to the doctor who referred me back to assisted conception. I only saw the nurse at assisted conception unit but she wasn't very nice. she basically said ''just because you had a Lap before doesn't mean the consultant will let me have an other and don't get your hopes up that it will work and unblock your tubes anyway you were extremely lucky before''. I was a bit shocked at this response I know the nurses can't set you up for a fall but it was like she was been deliberately negative! She also said that if a tube manages to unblock it will block back up again within 6 months with the endometriosis. Has anyone else been though this, (managed to have their tubes unblocked) did they block back up again? How long did it take? 
I can't help but think if the lap worked before why wouldn't it work now and why wouldn't the consultant let me have an other one? Please can anyone who has been through a similar experience post back. 

Thanks

laura


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Laura - afraid I can't offer any advice as I don't know anything about this but just wanted to say Grrr!   to the nurse you spoke to!  How very unhelpful for someone supposedly in a caring profession!  How were things left? Is that the referral over or will you get to see the consultant too?  

Some1


xx


----------



## LAURA H (May 26, 2008)

Hi Some1,

Thanks for replying. I have an appointment with the cons on the 16th of June so we will see what happens then. I know it will be his decision but I just wondered if anyone else has had the same thing?


----------



## LAURA H (May 26, 2008)

Hi Some1,

sorry forgot to ask have you started trying for number 2 then?

Laura


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Not yet, hoping to start IUI in the next few months...


Hope your appointment goes well on the 16th, I really can't see why your consultant wouldn't be willing to do another lap if you have the same symptoms that you had before.  I wonder if you might find some other ffers who have had similar experiences on one of the other boards, there is one for endo in the starting out and diagnosis section I think

Some1

xx


----------



## LAURA H (May 26, 2008)

Hi some1,

thanks for replying i'll have a look xxx


----------

